# What amp old school for tweeters?



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

I am looking for a old school amp for Dynaudio tweeters Esotar 110, now I have 2 amplifiers, woofers Orion NT200 for me doing well and I will not change and Orion HCCA 250 for tweeters I want to change.
What amps recomendais for high frequencies?

Linear Power, SoundStream, ADS, Phoenix Gold, Etc...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Linear Power or ADS


----------



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

SaturnSL1 said:


> Linear Power or ADS


Why these two brands? What do you like about them?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's clean, no nonsense power that has standed the test of time and will continue to do so.


----------



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, and any recommendations in class a...I've been looking for a monolithic time but is very difficult to get that amp.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Soundstream Class A! Some same the 6.0 is the best.


----------



## zizu (Jun 14, 2008)

McIntosh MC: D: D: D: D: D: Laugh:: Laugh:: Laugh:: Laugh:: Laugh:
Phoenix Gold MS


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a couple pioneer class a's. gm-x1022 and gm-x1024 up for sale cheap. I used the 1022 on my tweets and loved it


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Yamaha 320 driving my Morel Mdt12 tweeters. It works good.


----------



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks for the views 
What is the best model for ADS?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

PQ10, PQ20 and PH15 are all highly regarded. Depends on your power needs. The .2 series are quoted to do rated power.


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

ADS Ph30.2 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/55962-fs-d-s-ph30-2-6-channel-monster.html

Specs: 
6 x 75W @ 4 ohms
4 x 110W + 2 x 150W @ 2 ohms
*2 x 220W + 1 x 300W @ 4 ohms bridged*
THD: 0.10%


you can bridged all the channels and amplify two tweters and a small sub.

I know of ADS two channel amplifier powerful enough


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

So what's your favorite thing about the a/d/s/ amps for tweeters? The poor channel separation? The non-discrete input stage? Or the balls out output devices that are probably best suited for high power abuse? 

Sorry to derail. The reputations that certain manufacturers gain and then hold on to for eternity has always puzzled the **** out of me.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Id prob run like an old school Alpine Duo-b/35 series..3523/3225/3541,ect, or like a Hifonics VII/VIII Pluto/Vulcan,or Autotek Mean Machine 44,all will be loud and crisp/pretty clean..just my 0.02cents


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

what tweeters are you using and how much power are you looking for?
I 2nd Linear Power and Soundstream. Great sounding amps!
Only problem with SS is reliability. I've had more than a few SS amps
that have shut off on me from getting real hot. Plus more than a few broke 
Never had a problem with LP


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

MarkZ said:


> So what's your favorite thing about the a/d/s/ amps for tweeters? The poor channel separation? The non-discrete input stage? Or the balls out output devices that are probably best suited for high power abuse?
> 
> Sorry to derail. The reputations that certain manufacturers gain and then hold on to for eternity has always puzzled the **** out of me.


You look like a big man, I often read in the forum. That old school amplifier MADE I USA put you in your car for a Esotar2 110? 

Usted parece un gran hombre, yo le leo a menudo en este foro, que amplificador de la vieja escuela fabricado en EEUU pondría usted en su coche para unos Esotar2 110?


----------



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been watching an amplifier ppi art a1200 this option would be good?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

johanson said:


> I've been watching an amplifier ppi art a1200 this option would be good?


 You would have plenty of headroom with that amp.


----------



## johanson (Oct 29, 2011)

I bought the ppi art a1200.2 amp and I arrive in 2 weeks, and I will discuss my impressions


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

damn


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow!! Nice amp/lots of power


----------



## CPPTG (Feb 22, 2011)

You going to run that 1200.2 on a pair of tweets? If so, may I recommend a couple of spares? I've got a feeling you are going to need them.  Way too much power for tweeters in my opinion. But, good luck!


----------



## zizu (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you crazy Joan? : D: D: D: D: D

Regards.
David


----------

